

Ask HN: 'flag' should have a confirmation - dsr_

I&#x27;ve rarely, possibly never, &#x27;flagged&#x27; an article for deletion here. Today I think I did that by accident.<p>I would suggest that either the flag link should have a confirmation step, or that it should not appear in the summary (New, Ask). Instead, it should only appear on the discuss page.
======
Rifu
I believe you can unflag?

~~~
dsr_
... You are in fact correct, and that means that I didn't accidentally flag
the article. Thanks!

